# Whats a good source for E39 Diecast models?



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm looking for a decent quality E39 diecast model but I'm haveing trouble finding any. Lots of Z3,Z4, E46 models out there. Very few E39. Preferably a Beige or silver. Not too picky on the scale(size).


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

SoonerE39 said:


> I'm looking for a decent quality E39 diecast model but I'm haveing trouble finding any. Lots of Z3,Z4, E46 models out there. Very few E39. Preferably a Beige or silver. Not too picky on the scale(size).


Take a look here...BMW Die Casts


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I found that and they seem to have the best selection but the only E39 I found on there was Fern Green, probably my last choice in color.


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

SoonerE39 said:


> I found that and they seem to have the best selection but the only E39 I found on there was Fern Green, probably my last choice in color.


I think BMW has something against Hotwheels and Matchbox too. I have been coloecting them when I see them, but man they are rare! No M5s anywhere, which is really wierd. When in Germany I picked up some cool e36 cars, but still no small scale M5s...


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

SoonerE39 said:


> I'm looking for a decent quality E39 diecast model but I'm haveing trouble finding any. Lots of Z3,Z4, E46 models out there. Very few E39. Preferably a Beige or silver. Not too picky on the scale(size).


If anyone will have it, http://www.ewacars.com will.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I bought the one from BimmersModelWorld, but also saw some here:
Link: BMW-OnLine.com 
Go to Lifestyle, Minitures, Your BMW.

For example,

1:87, $16









1:24 $40


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

E39 M5s were released in 1/87 by Herpa and 1/43 by Schabak. There have been talks about the release of 1/18 E39 M5 by Minichamps soon. 

ewa1.com is a good place. Otherwise, Ebay is another good source as well (where I bought most of my collection).

I'd avoid Bimmer Model World. They charge WAY too expensive for their models, which you can get from your local dealer.


----------

